# Geeeeee



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

Geeeee.... when is Andy going to change the tag line? 

My tagline that WON was "Discover Food. Discuss Life."

Now Andy, you said you would change it. Please be the man of your word. Please.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

yeah, isn't that what the contest was for??


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

It's there sushi!  yipee!
Look up by the little chef and discusscooking.com


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2005)

DS - Andy hasn't been around lately - he's got a lot going on right now - he will change it.  Please be patient  ....and be nice!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 4, 2005)

Im nice.   See -------->   Im smiling!


----------



## Dove (Jun 4, 2005)

*I see it Sushie..under the DiscussCooking.Ccm in fine print.Maybe it needs to be in larger print.. *


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2005)

There is a tag line there it's just the wrong one - we won't let Andy forget Sush


----------



## Heat (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree with Dove! It needs to be a little larger. I can barely read it!!! Sushi  dont you agree?


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, it should be larger. Also, Discuss is misspelled. It'll get fixed, I'm sure.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea Heat I agree 100%

And Yes, Discuss isnt spelled properly! 

And No one changed the darn thing to my tagline yet!  

What gives???!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2005)

patience is a virtue, sush. good things come to those who wait. never accomplish today what you can put off till tomorrow. hard work pays off in the long run; procrastination pays off now...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2005)

Deadly Sushi - we already know all the things wrong with the tag line.  Andy is, let me stress, VERY busy with his paying job.  He WILL change it when he has time.  No one is trying to "trick" you or do anything behind your back.  Please be patient.  You make it sound like it's all underhanded or something.  We haven't seen Andy in quite awhile either.  He'll be back to fix everything.  I promise Sush.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 14, 2005)

I dont think its underhanded at all. I have a number of people telling me about it and I figure I might as well ask about it. ANd also respond to the other two posts that I missed. Dont get the wrong idea Elf. ANd you must admit, its been awhile. 

And Bucky.... Lol!  Good stuff there!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually - I like the mistake in the tagline, "Discover Cooking. Discuss Life." It's _close_ to "Discover Food. Discuss Life."


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2005)

I really like Discuss Food...Discover Life - because that's what we do here - but Sushi's is GREAT! We discover food here, all sorts of food but we always discuss life.

It has been awhile sush - I wish there was something I could do but there's not.  It would be so simple to change it if I had those permissions.  But I have a feeling it's still going to be a little while more before it's changed.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I just want to be able to tell my dad... point to it and make him proud.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2005)

geez sush, that's laying it on pretty thick. don't tell me your dog is in the hospital, and just wants elfie to hit him a home run too... (just teasing bud   )


----------

